# what size drywall nails?



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

What size mails should I use for 5/8" drywall in wood studs?

Also, how many are needed to hold a 4x8 sheet? Is there a code?

Thanks!!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't use nails, use screws for drywall.

I put my screws in ever 8 inches.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

My drill is at my folks' house. And it's only for one sheet I tore out of my garage.

What size should I use?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Drywall nails are _absolutely fine_ for use in drywall. I find them easier to "spot" when mudding, compared to screws. Use a dimpled drywall hammer, _NEVER_ a regular hammer. 

A 1-7/8" ring shank drywall nail would be the code requirement for walls and ceilings with 5/8" rock. For ceilings I prefer screws but nails do work.

As far as code goes: (per IRC Table R702.3.5)
Walls w/16"oc framing: 8"oc (16" for screws) w/o adhesive
Ceilings w/ 16"oc framing: 7"oc (12" for screws) w/o adhesive

It is a big table with lots of options.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Remember, that's the code minimum for spacing. More won't hurt!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Be safe, G


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

mopowers said:


> And it's only for one sheet I tore out of my garage.


Be sure to do a really good solid job since this is in the garage. Your garage sheetrock is a very important fire membrane that separates the garage from the remainder of the structure. You definitely need to at least do one coat of mud and tape for fire resistance even if you decide not to sand it and make it pretty. 

If you use screws and a regular drill, use caution not to over-sink the screws. If the screw head breaks the paper face of the drywall, consider that screw as not even being there and add one a couple inches from it. Once the paper face is broken the screw can't do its job.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I ended up going and getting my drill I left at my folks' house. I will use screws instead. What size screws do I need for 5/8" rock? Will 1 5/8" get it done. I already have a box of those. Thanks.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this the ceiling of the garage?
Habitable space above?
Then 5/8" is all you need


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Dave, you gotta get that pumpkin off your head, it's affecting your answers!!

Be safe, G


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

DOH !!
I thought he was asking if (1) 5/8" sheetrock panel would do it :laughing:
It's the heat - 4th day in a row, only went down to 76/78 in the house last nite


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Those will work, 12" o.c.
Be safe, G


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No problem, glad to help, that is why we are here. Until next time, be safe, G


----------

